# [GEN] Puppy mill’ dogs - Main Street Newspapers



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.mainstreetnews.com/2008/04:23:08/J0423B.html&cid=0&ei=ULUdSJqqDYmkzQTflriBCg&usg=AFrqEzcq144pmsoi7ZZ186d7N-d2P-yNHQ"><b>Puppy mill</b>’ dogs</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Main Street Newspapers, GA -</font> <nobr>Apr 24, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>BY ANGELA GARY The rescue groups that took in puppies from a <b>puppy mill</b> in Nicholson are still waiting to find out if they can begin releasing the animals <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

